# Hamster Housing?



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been talking to my sister about taking my nieces hamster Daisy, since she isnt showing interest in her anymore, but the cage they have her in is too small at least in my opinion. Can somebody post pics of their hammie cages? I have a 10 gallon tank i can set up for her but wasnt sure if she would need a screen top on it or not. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also i would do a bin cage but im not good at making anything, i prefer already fixed cages that i decorate.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

My hammie used to be in a 10 gallon tank, and he managed to escape form it several times a week, so if you get a tank be sure to get a locking screen for it. Sorry I can't be of much more help. My boy is in a critter trail, I belive it's called, a little bit smaller than a 10 gallon tank, and it has one of those tubes leading up to a small upper level. What kind of cage is Daisy in right now?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Bin cages though are the best cage for hamsters. they aren't that hard to make. Here are some tutorials for help.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hamster-Bin-Cage-Tutorial/

http://hammyhappenings.wordpress.com/diy-hamster-cage-bin-cage/

Other then a 20 gallon or large tank (10 gallon could work I guess, but I don't know how big she is) The Larger non-dwarf hamsters can live in cages. I wouldn't suggest critter trails though, especially for larger hamsters. You could also make a grotto.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

She is a tiny dwarf hamster, when i go over there to socialize her we use one of the drawers from a plastic 3 drawer bin shelf and she doesnt escape it at play time, and the sides arent nowhere near as high as the 10 gallon tank. Right now she is in the Harts hamster cage its kind of dome shaped with purple base and blue top.


----------

